# Manual lens correction not working properly.



## Marwan Harmouche (Feb 21, 2016)

I am trying to correct the perspective of a image in Lightroom, the vertical and horizontal manual lens corrections are not working properly, they are stretching the image in a weird way. I have used these sliders many times but I am not sure why sometimes they stretch the image. Here's a video that shows the effect of the sliders: Lightroom: Manual lens correction not working properly - YouTube. I would love to get your feedback on this is you know how I can solve this. Thank you,


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Feb 21, 2016)

Welcome to the forum!

Wow. The video certainly shows the problem. It only happens sometimes? Is there anything that the problematic images have in common? Does it always happen with the same images? And finally, can you take one of them into Photoshop and do a proper lens correction there?


----------



## Marwan Harmouche (Feb 21, 2016)

Hi Hal,

Thanks a lot for your reply. It doesn't always happen, but there are half the pictures that I have that I can't correct. I basically shot an architectural project and there's around 50% of the images that I took that I can't correct. I was using two lenses on this project and the problem is happening on all the images, independently of the lens I used. If the problem happens with an images it will stay. I tried to take the picture to photoshop as a smart object and when I open it in camera raw it will have the same problem. Thanks for the help, I would love to find the solution of the problem. I even tried to go back to an older version of LR and the problem stayed.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Feb 21, 2016)

Marwan Harmouche said:


> I am trying to correct the perspective of a image in Lightroom, the vertical and horizontal manual lens corrections are not working properly, they are stretching the image in a weird way. I have used these sliders many times but I am not sure why sometimes they stretch the image. Here's a video that shows the effect of the sliders: Lightroom: Manual lens correction not working properly - YouTube. I would love to get your feedback on this is you know how I can solve this. Thank you,



Check the Basic tab. Do you have automatic corrections enabled? I could imagine that this effect happens if you combine automatic and manual corrections.


----------



## Marwan Harmouche (Feb 21, 2016)

Hi Johan,

Thank you for your message. I tried the various options with and without profile correction and with and without the automatic option in the basic tab. On another forum some people are saying that this is the normal behaviour of the manual lens correction tab with the picture is taken with a long focal lens (200mm on a full frame camera). Did you already get this effect? Thank you,


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Feb 21, 2016)

Ah, I didn't realize that you used such a long focal length. Yes, I see the same thing on such focal lengths.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Feb 21, 2016)

I see what you mean. Maybe it _is_ the proper way to handle long focal length images. I had no idea that the manual corrections took focal length into account, but they seem to.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Feb 21, 2016)

Of course there is the Aspect slider to correct this problem.


----------



## Marwan Harmouche (Feb 21, 2016)

Thank you for your replies. Do you think there is a way to make LR not consider the focal length of the lens?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Feb 21, 2016)

I don't think so.


----------



## Marwan Harmouche (Feb 22, 2016)

Thank you Johan, Thank you Hal


----------

